

Why Banksy Is Probably a Woman - boardstretcher
http://www.citylab.com/design/2014/11/why-banksy-is-probably-a-woman/382202/

======
anovio
Why!? "Banksy's Everything but the Kitchen Sphinx in Queens was dismantled and
removed by the owner of an auto-glass shop. (Shannon Stapleton/Reuters)"

Is anyone actively trying to save these for a personal collection?

